# How do you like your Rice?



## Naiwen (Jun 21, 2021)

As a side dish I mean, not as a main. I like mine myself : fried, sauteed, in a stew/soup, with ketchup, soy sauce, in Sushi and finally with grilled/steamed/sauteed veggies and grilled or BBQ meats. How about you?


----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 21, 2021)

I like fried rice with vegetables. That way you can add in lots of other flavours to the dish.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jun 23, 2021)

I like wild rice with nuts or brown rice with veggies.


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

I like Mexican rice.  I also like fried rice.  Anyway, white rice hits the spot with some butter added.


----------

